# Egyptian woolies



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone has used/purchased any of those knitted woolies I see quite often in my local Souqs. There are those 'cappa' jacket type things and there are those scarves that have pom pom type things hanging off them.... and some other lovely looking winter wear stuff. It actually all looks very very good quality and the same thing in the UK would be pretty expensive and hard to find. Here they are around 30-45 EGP for a scarf. Has anyone used them before and are they actually as good as they look? If so, I might buy some to take back with me, when I leave Egypt for British winters


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I'm not much for pom poms. I know what you're talking about and I've eyed them up. If they didn't have pom poms, I'd sure have bought a load of them by now.

Not sure what a "cappa jacket type thing" is.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> I'm not much for pom poms. I know what you're talking about and I've eyed them up. If they didn't have pom poms, I'd sure have bought a load of them by now.
> 
> Not sure what a "cappa jacket type thing" is.


They call them 'cappa's' here... they are those woolly poncho type things, bit like a sweater without sleeves. I am not into pom poms, either - but I just threw in that description, so people could know what I am talking about... of course you can get them without the pom poms lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I know what you're talking about.

Yes, I've bought one and I love it. It's lasted me four winters now.

The guy in the store wanted 700 LE for the doggone thing. He changed his mind when I asked him if his name was Ali Baba.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Oh, I know what you're talking about.
> 
> Yes, I've bought one and I love it. It's lasted me four winters now.
> 
> The guy in the store wanted 700 LE for the doggone thing. He changed his mind when I asked him if his name was Ali Baba.


LOL.... Have you seen the Arabic version of "A Whole New World"... the carpet song from Aladdin? Its in the pure/proper Egyptian dialect, makes me laugh all the time! LOL


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I didnt get a 'cappa' today (not really the style I wear!) I got a scarf and paid 40 EGP


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Mine has fringe. I'm not much for fringe either but it's nice, it's warm, and the color goes with just about everything.

Haven't seen the video you're talking about. I'll look it up as I could use a good giggle today.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

"It's a high world"

Is that the one you're talking about?

If so, it's an example of why I insist on a translator instead of someone who interprets. There's a big difference.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL .... I think in Arabic, if I remember correctly they translated it into a 'high' world. Ill need to see it again


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Its this one:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Its this one:
> 
> Aladdin (Arabic) A Whole New World - YouTube


This one has sub-titles, in Arabic and English. It's the one I watched and now I have the song stuck in my head.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> This one has sub-titles, in Arabic and English. It's the one I watched and now I have the song stuck in my head.
> 
> Aladdin - A Whole New World (Arabic) + Subs&Translation - YouTube


AAhahahaha! I guess you be singing all day then! Didnt see that, the quality isn't quite good tho!


----------

